# Snow Plow Package



## Eng63Trk16 (Nov 22, 2004)

I Have an 04 ford f-250 extended cab longbed FX4 V8 without the snowplow package. It handles my 8ft western pro pretty good. I recently went plowing with my buddies truck he has a 04 ford f-250 reg cab 4x4 (not FX4 which shouldnt make a difference)with a Fisher 7.5ft MM and it has the snow plow package and it rode great. I got back im my truck and i could really notice the differnce. I was wondering what the snow plow package contains. I'm thinking it is just an extra leaf but want to know for sure. 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

im pretty sure on the 250 it has a bigger axel isnt something like 8800 grvw?????


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

it gives you a heavier front spring and also a steering stabilizer


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

you were also in a truck with a reg cab not ext., and a smaller plow.. it all adds up... but it sounds like you have an awsome truck already..


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Eng63Trk16 -

The only difference is the front leaf springs which are rated for 5200 pounds, also know as the X code springs, and the steering damper. From what I understand, if you get the heavy duty front suspension package, you also get the steering damper. 

In the '04 and older Super Duty models, you could only get the plow prep package in the regular cab with the diesel engine. I've only heard that you could get a plow prep package in an extended cab and the short bed with the diesel engine. 

Additionally, I was told that if you had a gas engine, the plow prep package was available in all body and bed sizes. In the '05 Super Duty, gas or diesel engine, the plow prep package in available in any body or bed size.

You could always add a leaf to each side to get the same feel and support as the other truck, but you may not like the stiffer front end ride without the plow. I added a leaf all the way around on my '04 PSD, which has the prep package, and without the plow I run a lower front tire pressure to off set the stiffer ride.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

My 04 F350 Gassers both have the optional snow plow prep.1 pickup,1 dump


----------



## Eng63Trk16 (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you for your replies. I am probably going to add a spring to the front and see what happens.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

We did the same thing Zamboni did - an extra leaf all the way around. Took the spring shop a bit more than half a day. Ride is a bit stiffer, but doesn't sag under load.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Eng63Trk16 said:


> Thank you for your replies. I am probably going to add a spring to the front and see what happens.


I have the snow plow prep on my 05 and can't tell the dif. yet cause they changed the overall front suspension, but I did notice the truck came with something that looks like Timbrens. this could be part of the package, I will also mention there is no steering stabilizer anymore either. that is now a thing of the past.


----------



## Ron G (Jan 2, 2005)

The snow plow package on 2001-2004 F-250 & F-350 Ford trucks consisted of the code "X" front springs and a steering stabilizer. The code "X" springs are rated at 6000 pounds, but even if your truck is equipped with them, the vehicle certification label will have a front GAWR of only 5200 pounds. This is because the front axle can only safely handle a total of 5200 pounds. The snowplow package was only available on gas powered vehicles. I guess that Ford figures that the diesels weigh enough already and the addition of a plow might overload them. Do any of you diesel plowers have the code "X" springs as factory equipment ??? 

I added them to my 2003 F-250 4X4 regular cab 5.4L, and it made a world of difference. The front of the truck came up almost 2 inches, and instead of the nose taking a 3" dive when I lifted the plow, it now only falls about 1/2". I have the Fisher HD series 8 footer, and Fisher states that the whole setup weighs about 800 pounds. 


*** RON ***


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Ron G -

The plow prep package wasn't only available on the gas motors. 

I have the factory plow prep with the X code springs and my '04 6.0 PSD. Additionally, I had one leaf spring added to all four corners.

Rick


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I could be wrong, but I think it was the extended cabs with a diesel that couldn't come with the plow prep.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*Snow Plow Package on psd's*

I just want or need to confer that you can get a factory Snow Plow Package on ford diesels in like the 250 or 350?...


----------



## Eng63Trk16 (Nov 22, 2004)

This only appplies to ford diesles. When i was looking at trucks they told me that Reg and extend shortd bed not sure about 4 door short. Had plow prep. 4 door long and etended long did not come with it. They said the front coulndt support the weight and also they said the rear end could lift off the ground when there is no weight in the bed when the truck is at full passenger. My question to him was how many people plow with 6 people in there truck at 2:30 in the morning.

Ron G. Where did you get those springs from.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

tawilson -

Any diesel with an extended cab and long bed as well as a crew cab with long or short bed will not get the snow plow prep package.

I've never seen, only heard that a diesel with an extended cab and a short bed could get a snow plow prep package.

rainair -
In the '05 models, you can get a snow plow prep package in any engine, cab, and bed combination. I'm in no rush to look at or purchase an '05 due to Ford changing the front end over to coil springs. There is already one horror story running around on the board with an '05 and a cracked trans housing.

Eng63Trk16 -
We all know that practically no one goes out plowing with every seat being used with a live person in their trucks. Of course, the vehicle and plow manufacturers want to cover their rear ends if someone is stupid enough to do such a thing. Keep in mind that there are lots of people that are sue crazy over any little thing and they aren't going to be the scape goat over someone's stupidity.

You can get the X code springs from you local dealer or if you get the part numbers, and freight doesn't kill you, they could be ordered from the several online Ford part dealers.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## menchhofer (Jan 30, 2003)

05 F250 diesel front spring rating with snow plow package is 6000. I am not sure about the stabilizer.

Previous years extended, crew, etc w/diesel was not available w/snowplow package. 05 is first year it is available/recommended. 

Just what I have been told by Ford


----------



## 2002F250PSD (Dec 22, 2004)

*My 2002 F-250 PSD extended cab has the package*

My truck has the Plowing and towing package. I have the 7.3 PSD with extended cab and the 8 foot bed.

I did also add a leaf all the way around in any case due to the weight of the engine and plow together.....which in my opinion is worth it. :redbounce


----------

